# Safe Beginner Cycles



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

*With all cycles, have a SERM and AI on hand. If you don't know what these are, you havn't done enough research.

Beginner Cycle #1 - Mass (first cycle)
by TwisT

Weeks 1-10: Test E or C 500mg/week
Weeks 1-5: Dianabol 25mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg ed
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 or 3 doses.
Week 12: Begin PCT

**Beginner Cycle #2 - More Mass
by TwisT

Weeks 1-7: Test E or C 600mg/week
Weeks 7-10: Test E or C 800mg/week 
 Weeks 1-5: Dianabol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg ed
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 or 3 doses.
Week 12: Begin PCT*
* 
**Beginner Cycle #3 - Cut
by TwisT

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 100mg/EoD (Ideally 50mg ed)
Weeks 4-10: Winstrol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 or 3 doses.
Week 11: Begin PCT*


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2010)

For all you guys who want to add multiple compounds to your first course I advise against it because if you have side effects then you will not know which compound is causing the sides. I have gotton a ton of inquiries over the years and there is always some reason that I am given for using multiple compounds on the first run but there really is no need. However my standard first cycle of 600mg weekly of Testosterone may not be for everyone so I am offering an alternative to the flat cycle design. If you want to run a first cycle with a little more horespower than you may want to consider a modified pyramiding cycle. I have done over 20 pyramid courses and must say they are my favorite way to run aas. The human body is always fighting for homeostasis so the concept is to increase dose before gains plateau. Based on the 2009 myostatin study we can design a cycle that is effective for 10 weeks using this strategy. The following first cycle is for men that want a little more performance with added risk while only using Testosterone. The first 5 weeks a standard dose is administered to evaluate how your body responds and to determine if sides are manageable. If sides are manageable then increase the dose.​ 

*Sample first course*​ 

*Week 1-5 600mg Testosterone weekly*
*Week 6-8 800mg Testosterone weekly*
*Week 9-10 1 gram Testosterone weekly*​ 

*10 mg Aromasin daily with the goal of keeping Estradiol between 10pg/ml-25pg/ml. Only blood work can confirm if you are in this range.*​ 

*500iu HCG twice weekly.*​


----------



## G3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Heavy, please forgive me for a dumb question here. I thought that HCG was run on cycle and until esters cleared (approx 2 weeks after last Test shot). Do you normally recommend stopping HCG when you stop AAS shots?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2011)

G3 said:


> Heavy, please forgive me for a dumb question here. *I thought that HCG was run on cycle and until esters cleared* (approx 2 weeks after last Test shot). Do you normally recommend stopping HCG when you stop AAS shots?


The HCG is administered on cycle and BEFORE the aas ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner. If I am using Cypionate I will use HCG on cycle and about 2 weeks after my last Cyp inject just like you stated in the bold above.


----------



## G3 (Jan 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The HCG is administered on cycle and BEFORE the aas ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner. If I am using Cypionate I will use HCG on cycle and about 2 weeks after my last Cyp inject just like you stated in the bold above.


 

Thanks Bro.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 18, 2011)

First off, thank you very much Prince and all of your wonderful ideas for this place.  You're indeed our "asset"  and this section out of your entire site is the "BEST"

So, the question I have is this:  

The cycles are men only right?




TwisT said:


> *With all cycles, have a SERM and AI on hand. If you don't know what there are, you havn't done enough research.*
> 
> *Beginner Cycle #1 - Mass (first cycle)*
> *by TwisT*
> ...


----------



## ovr40 (May 9, 2011)

*curious*

ok, so i guess i read the first sample cycle and at first i am totaly overwhelmed , then i'm challeged to even recognize the said products, but what i really wanna know is HOW MUCH WOULD ALL THAT COST? i mean i know people that sink boatloads of money into hotrods and custom bikes,but they can sell them. I know people chase the awards and such, but for someone who doesn't compete,has no sponsorship or freebies,roughly how much would all that cost. And don't worry, i'm not gonna im whoever responds and ask for some, i'm just simply curious


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jul 26, 2011)

HeavyIron, I'm getting ready to step up to do this cycle that you outlined.  It makes sense, and since I really don't know how my body is going to react, I think this is a great start.  Maybe after I'm done, I'll step up to the cycle(s) that TwisT has outlined.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## castlehill (Aug 14, 2011)

*Beginner Cycle #2 - More Mass**
by TwisT

**Weeks 1-7: Test E or C 600mg/week
Weeks 7-10: Test E or C 800mg/week 
Weeks 1-5: Dianabol 50mg/day
**Weeks 1-10: Aromasin 12.5mg ed
**Week 12: Begin PCT*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Based on another post I read, I was going to the HCG this way.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Start Week 11[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]day 1 500iu HCG
day 2 1000iu HCG
day 3 1500iu HCG
day 4 2000iu HCG
day 5 2500iu HCG[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Is doing it one way better than the other?
[/FONT]


----------



## Huge Tom (Feb 29, 2012)

Good cycles bro. I am sure this post will save some time for newbies and not only.


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

I always say KEEP IT SIMPLE.  My standard first time stack recommendation:

SOLID STACK:
 (beginner 10 weeks) 
Test 402 (least painful test mix injection) 1.5ml per week taken as .75ml twice per week
75-100mg Winstrol per day
PCT Clomid
Nolvadex Onhand for first cycle take only if signs of excessive estrogen 
(3 vials Test 402, 3 bottles Winstrol, 1 bottle Clomid, 1 bottle Nolvadex)

TEST 402 (contains all of these:
134mg cypionate 100% EO
134mg enanthate 100% EO
134mg decanoate 100% EO
TOTAL 402mg/ml)
Or some other similar test blend


----------



## solidassears (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been reading this thread, but I don't see the answers to my particular questions so please chime in if you have some suggestions.
I've been working with a trainer and have made some great gains, I feel great, much stronger and even dropped a bunch of body fat and a little weight. Next week I'm supposed to start cutting; something I've never done before. So I would appreciate advise.

I'm 63 years old, been an athlete all my life in all sorts of sports, but never really concentrated on lifting until this year. I'm on TRT of 200 every 10 days, but I'm doing a bit more; around 500 test cyp a week along with Proviorn and HCG. My labs are good; test over 1500, E2 in the normal range and FTH and FSH are low but coming up. I'm 5'10" weigh right at 200 lbs. and body fat is between 15 and 18% according to the caliper tests the trainer did.

Cutting supplements and gear? The diet part will be a challenge because I don't have a normal digestive system; but I'm do what I have to to get what I need. How does my TRT effect a good cutting cycle for me?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 13, 2015)

Read the cutting cycle above and modify it to fit your application.
I would guess you are not ready to run a cycle until you read and study more.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 13, 2015)

dirtwarrior said:


> Read the cutting cycle above and modify it to fit your application.
> I would guess you are not ready to run a cycle until you read and study more.



Thanks for the insightful post; you're a credit to the board.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 13, 2015)

solidassears said:


> Thanks for the insightful post; you're a credit to the board.


I try


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 13, 2015)

Nightowl said:


> First off, thank you very much Prince and all of your wonderful ideas for this place.  You're indeed our "asset"  and this section out of your entire site is the "BEST"
> 
> So, the question I have is this:
> 
> The cycles are men only right?


you are correct but there are some safe cycles for women on here


----------

